
Amphora of 5th-century gold coins found in excavations of Teatro Cressoni - DyslexicAtheist
http://centro-storico.quicomo.it/monete-romane-tesoro-ex-cressoni-via-diaz-como.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
google translate:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fcentro-
storico.quicomo.it%2Fmonete-romane-tesoro-ex-cressoni-via-diaz-como.html)

